# Mozart Violin Sonata 34



## TudorMihai (Feb 20, 2013)

I read a list of Mozart's violin sonatas but there's a gap between No. 33 and 35. Where is No. 34?


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

These things get complicated. This might help, but the numbering of Mozart's worlks doesn't always tally up with the Kochel catalogue. It may just be that you have to imagine #34 for yourself! But other lists have K526 as #34...


----------

